# Nov5 million mask march or no one expects the internet



## IC3D (Nov 5, 2014)

Mask up then ffs. It might actually catch on.


----------



## SovietArmy (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks for posting this.  Interesting to find see how it goes.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 5, 2014)

What are they protesting about?


----------



## DrRingDing (Nov 5, 2014)

Maggot said:


> What are they protesting about?



They don't know.


----------



## DRINK? (Nov 5, 2014)

Middle class kids trashing London that will be cleaned up by folk on minimum wage. Because revolution.


----------



## IC3D (Nov 5, 2014)

They're not trashing anything. Bloody kids.


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 5, 2014)

Fair play to them. It may be ineffective political action but it demonstrates anger..


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 5, 2014)

DRINK? said:


> Middle class kids trashing London that will be cleaned up by folk on minimum wage. Because revolution.



I've been watching the live feed. No trashing going on that I can see. A few bottles being thrown and a little pushing and shoving with the police, but that's it. It's not a riot.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 5, 2014)

http://revolution-news.com/anonymous-global-million-mask-march-2014/


----------



## framed (Nov 6, 2014)

The RT camera work was fcuking shocking... I can only conclude that the cameraman stayed near the back most of the time because he was shitting himself, which considering how the demo appears to have panned out, seems to have been an unfounded fear. I feel swindled! 

There was one particularly embarrassing moment on the bridge when some big curly haired baby burst into tears while trying to appeal to the cops that they were all on the same side against Parliament. FFS!

One Sowution - Wevowution!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 6, 2014)

Blagsta said:


> I've been watching the live feed. No trashing going on that I can see. A few bottles being thrown and a little pushing and shoving with the police, but that's it. It's not a riot.


I went along; nothing much happened when I was there. Some people let off fireworks in Parliament Square (the square itself was entirely fenced off) and then they moved on to the Palace, pulling over a few barricades along the way. The odd one or two bits of minor civil disobedience like putting traffic signs in front of police vans and a couple of smoke bombs. The cops banned music this year, and fun generally, though obviously it's a lot easier to smuggle fireworks than speakers.


----------



## shaman75 (Nov 6, 2014)

That was carnage.  Seen a taxi get its back window smashed in, barriers strewn over roads, looting stuff from shops to dump in the street (which others picked up and returned) and loads of fireworks.

Police were totally outnumbered as far as I can tell, properly stretched.

They'd have been better allowing a protest in Parliament Square, which resembles fort knox atm, because the alternative was people running all over the city.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 6, 2014)

These kids just need better weapons. 

If only a rogue state like Syria, Afghanistan or Scotland could arm them properly, then we might get somewhere.


----------



## Wilf (Nov 6, 2014)

shaman75 said:


> That was carnage.  Seen a taxi get its back window smashed in, barriers strewn over roads, looting stuff from shops to dump in the street (which others picked up and returned) and loads of fireworks.
> 
> Police were totally outnumbered as far as I can tell, properly stretched.
> 
> They'd have been better allowing a protest in Parliament Square, which resembles fort knox atm, because the alternative was people running all over the city.


----------



## IC3D (Nov 6, 2014)

Wilf said:


>


I don't think he's joking. But fair play.


----------



## Wilf (Nov 6, 2014)

Blagsta said:


> Fair play to them. It may be ineffective political action but it demonstrates anger..


I'm not a fan of anonymous - at all - but yeah, that.


----------



## framed (Nov 6, 2014)

Blagsta said:


> Fair play to them. It may be ineffective political action but it demonstrates anger..


----------



## Sue (Nov 6, 2014)

Saw a load of police cars and vans heading at top speed towards the City last night about 6:30, presumably because of this?


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 6, 2014)

Blagsta said:


> I've been watching the live feed. No trashing going on that I can see. A few bottles being thrown and a little pushing and shoving with the police, but that's it. It's not a riot.



kids these days don't even know how to riot properly

what are they teaching them at school

ffs


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 6, 2014)

shaman75 said:


> That was carnage.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Nov 6, 2014)

I went to the Copenhagen one. Arrived at Parliment (Borgen) a few hundred people and some police. Cool. It looks like it's on. After a short time, we walked down to the town hall (bit of confusion as the crowd walk in the wrong direction. Then one of the more vocal anons tells them they are idiots and are going the wrong way. The crowd take the road to the City Hall with police motorbikes. Someone lets off some quiet fireworks. We arrive at City hall and the police leave. They just wanted to make sure the crowd didn't get hurt in the traffic. Then people stand around a bit. Someone on a loudhailer says he has some badges for sale. Noone really buys anything. My girl and I decide to go get some food. We have a running race trying not to tread on the cracks on the pavement. I fall over. Sober. 
Fin.


----------



## Diamond (Nov 6, 2014)

Blagsta said:


> Fair play to them. It may be ineffective political action but it demonstrates anger..


 
About what precisely?


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 6, 2014)

austerity, privatization agendas, dissatisfaction with a political class....take your pick. 

anon can fuck off though, the ranks contain some vile libertarians and anti semites


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 6, 2014)

Those fucking Guy Fawkes masks


----------



## Diamond (Nov 6, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> austerity, privatization agendas, dissatisfaction with a political class....take your pick.
> 
> anon can fuck off though, the ranks contain some vile libertarians and anti semites


 
So basically generalised, unspecific "waaaah!!!!!!!!"

I would lump them in the same category as Brand, because they have no politics and are, at heart, attention seeking morons.


----------



## Diamond (Nov 6, 2014)

That doesn't mean I don't support their right to protest btw.

I strongly support that, even if it does reveal the poverty of their arguments.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 6, 2014)

liberal twonk


----------



## Diamond (Nov 6, 2014)

Oh to be a radical and wear masks and engage in DDOS attacks and "appreciate" hacked celebrity nude photos!!!  That be the life for me, a pirate of the internet etc...

FFS, grow up.


----------



## likesfish (Nov 6, 2014)

Tbf the "brilliant" left wing ideas have either failed to catch  or
 B been an unmitigated disaster when implemented so I doubt people are willing to buy your newspaper because in practice your theory sucks


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 6, 2014)

oh god


----------



## Wilf (Nov 6, 2014)

Weird really, its quite positive that a few thousand will come out for something direct action-ish (I haven't seen much detail on the events of the day). About the same figures as some of the Mayday protests of a decade ago, but behind the biggest of them (2001?). However the fact that it was under an Anonymous banner is just as depressing, if not more, than if they were being corralled by the swp.


----------



## shaman75 (Nov 6, 2014)

I went to Traf Sq and it was filled with people, on the plinth at Nelsons Column and right up the steps to the National Gallery.  The police were making announcements (reading out their leaflet) which threatened people with arrest for setting off fireworks, climbing statues, disrupting Londoner's lives etc...  But this was being met by plenty of fireworks being sent up from the column.  Soon, they all started streaming down Whitehall and there was a lot of people, quite spread out too.  Down at Parliament, the fences around the grass of the square have been expanded to include the entire square and then fortified with the wide style barriers, police vans and coppers behind the barricades.  The barriers and Police were all bordering Parliament too.  So this caused obvious chaos, with traffic caught or trying to get through (they hadn't shut the roads off).

It seems some barricades were removed from what I've seen/ read after the event and Police were quickly geared up for riot mode.  It looked like a prime kettling location, but the lazy pace of protesters down Whitehall probably prevented this.  After a lot of focus on the gap in the barricades and plenty of fireworks, protesters started drifting off towards Buckingham Palace, down Bird Cage Walk.  It was littered with barriers thrown and dragged into the street, preventing any vehicles getting down.  At Buckingham Palace, it was fortified in a similar fashion and there was another go at fences and more fireworks.

Next they headed up the Mall, but quickly diverted through the park to Green Park Station and out into Piccadilly.  Here, protesters towards the front started dragging bins and signs into the street.  I did see one protester return a sign to its upright position and others pick up and return items of clothing to a shopkeeper, after another went in and grabbed a handful to throw in the road.  It was starting to look a little chaotic at this point and then a black cabs back window got smashed in.  There were rubbish bags and bins strewn across the carriageway all down the road to Piccadilly Circus, where even the Eros Statue is fenced off for 'repairs'.

Next it was up Regent Street, through heavy, but quite supportive traffic and plenty of interaction with by-standers.  Throughout, I noticed protesters engaging with people and police with dialogue.  The Police, in my opinion, were expecting a riot of Oxford Street and were lining up by Nike and Topshop, but the march swept through, leaving them dashing to try and catch up.  Soon the BBC was in sight and protesters streamed into the forecourt and right up to the doors.  Numbers were swelling quickly as police arrived and then started pushing out towards the rear entry point, as other protesters were still arriving.  Round the back, the police tried to put the kettle on, but changed their mind when they saw the numbers coming through.  Totally outnumbered, with little backup.

The numbers started drifting down to Oxford Street and back towards Marble Arch, where they streamed down Park Lane.  For some reason, the Police felt this was their moment and drove some vans across the street, one of which mounted the pavement trying to cut protesters off.  But everyone just jumped over the small fence into Hyde Park and went round the cordon.  More kettling attempts were made and dogs were brought in, which seemed to have little effect, as protesters gathered round and pretty much kettled them.

Things started getting a bit drawn out after this, with more groups splintering off to meet up with others in Parliament Square and the Mall.  By the time I caught up, everyone was back in Parliament Square and the kettle was on, with more lines being drawn further up Whitehall, so with no battery left in the camera, I went home.

Overall, I thought the sheer numbers and dispersal of groups gave the police real trouble.  There were some troublemakers and the Anonymous march had also been combined with another protest called 'Ravers Unite Against The Police State' https://www.facebook.com/events/833587209987646/  But overall, people remained peaceful.  Fireworks went down well, especially if big or aimed at Police or whatever they were protecting.  But the Police tactics left London wide open for wider violence.  They also kinda undermined the aim of demonstrating outside Parliament and certainly caused loads of traffic problems themselves.  Even they couldn't get through it on Park Lane.


----------



## Diamond (Nov 6, 2014)

Parklife


----------



## editor (Nov 6, 2014)

I really hate the adopted usage of this American "million whatever" bollocks.


----------



## Diamond (Nov 6, 2014)

Also interesting to note that (i) Brand didn't wear a mask at the march and (ii) had earlier spent the evening at the premiere of a West End musical just up the road in the Strand.


----------



## shaman75 (Nov 6, 2014)

Wow.  That _is_ interesting.


----------



## rioted (Nov 6, 2014)

editor said:


> I really hate the adopted usage of this American "million whatever" bollocks.


But a lot of the demos were in the US. Makes sense to share the name for a coordinated action, no?


----------



## rioted (Nov 6, 2014)

Diamond said:


> Also interesting to note that (i) Brand didn't wear a mask at the march and (ii) had earlier spent the evening at the premiere of a West End musical just up the road in the Strand.


Wow!!!! Does that put him up or down in your esteem? And why should we care?


----------



## editor (Nov 6, 2014)

rioted said:


> But a lot of the demos were in the US. Makes sense to share the name for a coordinated action, no?


We don't have to use the same silly names to be 'co-ordinated'.


----------



## Wilf (Nov 6, 2014)

Diamond said:


> Also interesting to note that (i) Brand didn't wear a mask at the march and (ii) had earlier spent the evening at the premiere of a West End musical just up the road in the Strand.


 Phantom of the Opera?


----------



## rioted (Nov 6, 2014)

editor said:


> We don't have to use the same silly names to be 'co-ordinated'.


No, we don't HAVE TO. But it I thought it was usual. To make the point that it is part of something bigger.


----------



## Diamond (Nov 6, 2014)

rioted said:


> No, we don't HAVE TO. But it I thought it was usual. To make the point that it is part of something bigger.


 
That bigger thing being empty hyperbole, presumably.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 6, 2014)

Why don't you just go away woodrow?


----------



## editor (Nov 6, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Sent don't you just go away woodrow?


What's a Woodrow?


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 6, 2014)

I've got many objections to brand and also to anon- too much hides under that mask. But pricks like Diamond and Drink having a chuckle can fuck right off. They don't even understand the fucking point.


----------



## Diamond (Nov 6, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> I've got many objections to brand and also to anon- too much hides under that mask. But pricks like Diamond and Drink having a chuckle can fuck right off. They don't even understand the fucking point.


 
Right, what is the "fucking point"?

Succintly, in a sentence please.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 6, 2014)

there is a groundswell of anger at the current austerity regimes imposed on people to cover the gamblers mistakes and shoddy practises driving the post-2008 crash, this manifests in various ways, including stuff like this that makes me sigh a little for the naivety.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 6, 2014)

editor said:


> What's a Woodrow?


----------



## Diamond (Nov 6, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> there is a groundswell of anger at the current austerity regimes imposed on people to cover the gamblers mistakes and shoddy practises driving the post-2008 crash, this manifests in various ways, including stuff like this that makes me sigh a little for the naivety.


 
That's all fair enough but I don't quite see the connection with a bunch of people setting off fireworks while wearing "anonymous" masks outside Parliament being hectored by Russell Brand.

It all seems profoundly lazy and more than a bit pathetic.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 6, 2014)

Diamond said:


> That's all fair enough but I don't quite see the connection with a bunch of people setting off fireworks while wearing "anonymous" masks outside Parliament being hectored by Russell Brand.
> 
> It all seems profoundly lazy and more than a bit pathetic.


whereas sitting at home and voting like merry little sheep next may is energetic and less than pathetic i suppose


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 6, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Sent don't you just go away woodrow?



Thats cryptic even for you!


----------



## Diamond (Nov 6, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> whereas sitting at home and voting like merry little sheep next may is energetic and less than pathetic i suppose


 
Got a polling booth in your place Pickman's?  (Call the electoral commission!!!)

But yes, I would take the general view that voting in a mandated election following proper consideration of the candidates has its advantages over letting off some roman candles in the midst of the 5-0.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 6, 2014)

Diamond said:


> Got a polling booth in your place Pickman's?  (Call the electoral commission!!!)
> 
> But yes, I would take the general view that voting in a mandated election following proper consideration of the candidates has its advantages over letting off some roman candles in the midst of the 5-0.


because ... ?

these advantages are ... ?


----------



## Diamond (Nov 6, 2014)

Universal suffrage v sparkly things?

Admittedly, not an everyday choice and one that ideally would never have to be taken but even so...


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 6, 2014)

Diamond said:


> Universal suffrage v sparkly things?
> 
> Admittedly, not an everyday choice and one that ideally would never have to be taken but even so...


neither of those are 'because' or advantages of the electoral system.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 6, 2014)

the only valid political action is the one imposed on us via electoral politics of course. Anything else is just childish.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 6, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> the only valid political action is the one imposed on us via electoral politics of course. Anything else is just childish.


i'd rather be a child and keep my self-respect if being an adult means being like Diamond


----------



## Wilf (Nov 6, 2014)

Blagsta said:


> Thats cryptic even for you!


 I thought it might have been a line of cocks (diamond et al).


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 6, 2014)

Blagsta said:


> Thats cryptic even for you!



It's not cryptic. He's saying that the poster is an Establishment cunt who plays/played at being a bit rebellious, and positions himself as being "the voice of reason". See Woodrow Wyatt's wiki for an exemplar of the type.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 6, 2014)

Wilf said:


> I thought it might have been a line of cocks (diamond et al).



That would have been apt.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 6, 2014)

Diamond said:


> So basically generalised, unspecific "waaaah!!!!!!!!"



I gave you three concrete valid reasons as to why there might be an expression of anger and you characterize it as the cry of a child? Christ knows I might not approve of the affiliations and dressage of this protest but you are on another planet.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 6, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> I gave you three concrete valid reasons as to why there might be an expression of anger and you characterize it as the cry of a child? Christ knows I might not approve of the affiliations and dressage of this protest but you are on another planet.


and hopefully not a class m one 

91,000


----------



## shaman75 (Nov 7, 2014)

Wilf said:


> Phantom of the Opera?


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Nov 7, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> It's not cryptic. He's saying that the poster is an Establishment cunt who plays/played at being a bit rebellious, and positions himself as being "the voice of reason". See Woodrow Wyatt's wiki for an exemplar of the type.



I assumed he meant Wilson, which aint out of whack. Thus, too oblique in this instance.


----------



## chilango (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm skeptical about DotCommunist's assertion that the participants were motivated by anger at austerity (though I wasn't there and am emptily speculating, those who were there please feel free to correct me!)

My guess, and it's just a guess though one based on experience, is that many if those on this were more motivated by boredom and by a desire to get some kicks from this. 

And there's nothing wrong with this. At all.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 7, 2014)

chilango said:


> I'm skeptical about DotCommunist's assertion that the participants were motivated by anger at austerity (though I wasn't there and am emptily speculating, those who were there please feel free to correct me!)
> 
> My guess, and it's just a guess though one based on experience, is that many if those on this were more motivated by boredom and by a desire to get some kicks from this.
> 
> And there's nothing wrong with this. At all.



It's entirely possible to be motivated by more than one cause.


----------



## cantsin (Nov 7, 2014)

Diamond said:


> That doesn't mean I don't support their right to protest btw.
> 
> I strongly support that, even if it does reveal the poverty of their arguments.


e
you sound suspiciously like you know don't a whole lot about what their 'arguments' are, but are happy to sound off about the 'poverty' of them anyway ?

(clue : it's anon, a 1000 disparate factions, no one knows what their "arguments" are in any traditional sense)


----------



## shaman75 (Nov 7, 2014)

Someone wrote something about anonymous which may or may not be interesting, but is fairly relevant to this thread and can be read here if you feel inclined http://theaccidentalacnarchist.word...te-about-anon-is-also-what-i-love-about-them/


----------



## kenny g (Nov 7, 2014)

shaman75 said:


> Someone wrote something about anonymous which may or may not be interesting, but is fairly relevant to this thread and can be read here if you feel inclined http://theaccidentalacnarchist.word...te-about-anon-is-also-what-i-love-about-them/



The stance "if only they left them alone nothing interesting would happen" is bullshit though.

"The mob" _has _appeared in recent history.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 7, 2014)

...


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 7, 2014)

TopCat said:


> ...



Smash EDO Halloween outside the factory pic to cheer us up


----------



## The Pale King (Nov 8, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> I gave you three concrete valid reasons as to why there might be an expression of anger and you characterize it as the cry of a child? Christ knows I might not approve of the affiliations and dressage of this protest but you are on another planet.



At the last fees protest I was at the dressage was definitely not to my liking. We got charged by police horses!


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 8, 2014)

The Pale King said:


> At the last fees protest I was at the dressage was definitely not to my liking. We got charged by police horses!


peterloo?


----------



## The Pale King (Nov 8, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> peterloo?



 Love it.

Little Big Horn.


----------



## Celyn (Nov 8, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> ... might not approve of the affiliations and dressage of this protest ...
> 
> I wouldn't want to derail the thread, but you did give me a mental image of dressage as in clever horse-dancing, like these guys.
> 
> ...


----------



## Diamond (Nov 8, 2014)

shaman75 said:


> Someone wrote something about anonymous which may or may not be interesting, but is fairly relevant to this thread and can be read here if you feel inclined http://theaccidentalacnarchist.word...te-about-anon-is-also-what-i-love-about-them/



What shite.

Wednesday was a non-event.

It's what happens when the online disinhibition effect meets real-time, everyday existence.


----------



## shaman75 (Nov 9, 2014)

Diamond said:


> the online disinhibition effect meets real-time, everyday existence.



Parklife?


----------

